# Owning Ferrets.



## Pappychi (Aug 12, 2015)

Hello Ferret Forumers :Shamefullyembarrased.

I usually frequent dog chat and cat chat but I've wandered off into this section to ask a few questions. 

I'm contemplating keeping Ferrets, possibly looking to add one or two later next year, like anything I like to do my research. 

My question is is finding a Ferret to join the family similar to dog ownership (I have rescue dogs and cats but am finally having a breeder bought pup in nearly 18 months :Bawling such a long wait!)? As in is it best to research breeders rather than buying from an advertised litter on Gumtree? 

What should I be looking for etc? 

Thanks for reading


----------



## Frolicking Ferrets (Mar 1, 2016)

I've never brought a ferret from gumtree and only ever once from preloved, he was from a backyard breeder who didn't care about his ferrets so I brought him, he had a few health issues and was always at the vets.
The rest of my ferrets have been found through pets4homes or I've brought them from breeders who I've met at ferret shows. I use pets4homes to advertise my kits when my ferrets have kits as I haven't made myself a website yet.
A good breeder will be willing to answer any questions you ask them relating to the ferret you're getting from them. The ferrets in the breeder's care should be in clean housing with enough room to move about, the ferrets should also be healthy, be alert and friendly. The breeder, if they're a good one will let you handle all of their ferrets not just the parents to the kit you're getting from them, the ferrets shouldn't bite either.


----------



## Pappychi (Aug 12, 2015)

Thank you @Frolicking Ferrets

It may seem like a generalisation but it appears to be very similar to puppy buying :Joyful.

At the moment, I'm just getting a decent indoor/outdoor enclosure set up with loads of enrichment in it. I have an animal enclosure obsession :Sorry. I intend to feed raw and do some more reading.

Is there any upcoming shows where I could perhaps meet breeders that you would recommend?


----------



## SarahBugz (Mar 14, 2011)

As a fairly new ferret owner myself I got Frankie from a rescue centre near me and the advice and support I've received from them has been amazing. If I come to adopt any more in the future (Frankie unfortunately has to be kept alone) I will get getting them from the rescue centre again. There are so many lovely fuzzies waiting to be adopted. Please don't also overlook them  The other advantage is they are vaccinated, micro-chipped and neutered etc.... before they leave.


----------



## Frolicking Ferrets (Mar 1, 2016)

Pappychi said:


> Is there any upcoming shows where I could perhaps meet breeders that you would recommend?


Yes there's one at the end of June, run by the Ashfield ferret club in Stapleford, Nottinghamshire.


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Good luck in your search - I'm sure you wont regret it. I found a stray a couple of weeks back & we've gone ferret mad! lol


----------



## Pappychi (Aug 12, 2015)

noushka05 said:


> Good luck in your search - I'm sure you wont regret it. I found a stray a couple of weeks back & we've gone ferret mad! lol


That sounds both slightly ominous and delightfully exciting at the same time .

I'm really looking forward to it


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Pappychi said:


> That sounds both slightly ominous and delightfully exciting at the same time .
> 
> I'm really looking forward to it


lol They may be little but they tend to take over your life - so be warned!

(in a really good way lol )


----------



## Pappychi (Aug 12, 2015)

noushka05 said:


> lol They may be little but they tend to take over your life - so be warned!
> 
> (in a really good way lol )


.

My mother will not be pleased. I'm 24 and she is currently living in constant fear of her only grandchildren being of the four legged variety :Hilarious:Hilarious.

I'm thinking a classical novel name theme


----------



## SarahBugz (Mar 14, 2011)

They don't call it Ferret Maths for nothing


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Pappychi said:


> .
> 
> My mother will not be pleased. I'm 24 and she is currently living in constant fear of her only grandchildren being of the four legged variety :Hilarious:Hilarious.
> 
> I'm thinking a classical novel name theme


:Hilarious

My Aunty lived with the same fear as your Mum lol She was forced to make do with 'Grand-pups' for years until my Cousin finally had her first child at 38 She'd practically given up hope haha


----------

